
Mars covered in toxic chemicals that can wipe out living organisms, tests reveal - hdivider
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jul/06/mars-covered-in-toxic-chemicals-that-can-wipe-out-living-organisms-tests-reveal
======
hdivider
Any biochemist here who can pitch in? Can you imagine any kind of life
surviving in an environment filled with hypochlorites, chlorites, iron oxides
and hydrogen peroxide?

(Hard question maybe. You tell me.)

------
perilunar
> The chances of anything coming from Mars have taken a downward turn

Nice _The War of the Worlds_ reference.

------
becga
nuclear fallout. there is an excellent book called death on mars.

